# First release



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*My first release*

Index, middle and ring fingers on my right hand!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Your choice of releases for the poll, other than the selection "other", does not take into consideration that there are many people that started with homemade releases because that is all there was at the time.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

FS560 said:


> Your choice of releases for the poll, other than the selection "other", does not take into consideration that there are many people that started with homemade releases because that is all there was at the time.


Some were known as Jaw Jackers too.. 

Thye would sometimes pre-release..


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Used my fingers for a LOOOOOOOONG time.
My first mechanical release was just called a "Hunter"
It was a piece of junk that I only used for a few weeks before I realised it wasn't much of an improvment on fingers.
After that I bought my first "Scott",,,an that's all she wrote:thumbs_up


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

The first release I ever tried I believe was made by Allan. It was the shape and about the size of a boomerang.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

My first was a rope/spike.


----------



## three-fletch (Jul 10, 2005)

My first release was a Trophy Hunter ball bearing style. I think it is still available from cabelas and that was 20 years ago.


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

First mechanical release was the Winn. I tried fingers for weeks when I first picked up a bow (an old, old Jennings borrowed from a friend) with little success, nearly gave the whole thing up, until I hooked a mechanical release onto the string. That was a life changing event for me. I love archery, can't imagine not having this hobby.

John


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I watched Jean Lake shoot a 4x, 20 on the 80 yarder here with a rope spike release. man did she crank that handle around to get it to go off


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Rope spike*

I still have it!!!


----------



## bowhunter777777 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I've been shooting since I was 3 years old and the first release I ever used was the same one I still use... my index, middle and ring finger. I have shot with a mechanical release a few times, but I just can't get the same feel for it as the old fashioned way. With all of the tech advances over the years, I still shoot with my fingers and without sights.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

*First Release*

Jim Fletcher Fletch Hunter Concho Style


----------



## COmuzzified (Jul 29, 2006)

lets see maybe a history lesson lol the first release was in vented my the mongols it was alot like ours today but it was the hand 

you take the thumb and wrap it around the string and lock it in with your fingers over your thumb nail it was very efficient and accurate 

the first release i used was this after i lost a finger tip 

but now i use a true ball with my first compound


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Shot fingers for years. Tried the Pro Injector, but it was a POS. Then a local proshop owner had me try Lemme's Black mamba release. It was a concho style ledge release which was operated by squeezing a trigger...which was behind the ledge. The ledge was made of brass, and the D-Loop(Yes Lemme Invented that) was held by a piece of spring steel screwed into the back of the ledge. It was a *perfect* release, with a design which forced you to not panic....you HAD to squeeze deliberately for it to go off. I still have just the head, and some old spring steel parts, but they are so brittle and nobody will make thm for me without a huge amount of money...I am using a tru-Fire Hurricane Buckle and I like it...but I LOVED the Mamba.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

started using a mech-release in 1988 after my fingers wouldnt turn loose on a nice 8pt."trophy hunter"


----------



## larryron (Apr 11, 2004)

My first release was a peice of dowel rod with a goove and a peice of rope attached.


----------



## trooper397 (Aug 22, 2006)

> My first was a rope/spike.


Me too, learned on one because I was really bad with fingers...an embarassment to my in-laws.:embara:


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

Anybody have pictures of a rope spike release?


----------



## trooper397 (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't remember the brand of the one I had but it was orange plastic with white swirls...looked like this.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*You mean like this!!*

Ropespike


----------



## trooper397 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea...little more orange an thats it.


edit...now I am going to have find that thing. I hope it's in the attic and I didn't give it away too.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*First release?*

In 1971, my archery buddy, Don Hitt was shooting a Six Gold release, then one day after coming back from Albuquerque, he bought two black colored Eliminator ledge releases and told me I could have one for seven dollars if I wanted it.

For the first time I put three arrows on top of one another with a release and I've been shooting sometype of release ever since.

The Six Gold release looked like a comma with a hole in the round part. You relaxed your index finger to release the arrow from the ledge on the release.

The Eliminator looked a pair of brass knucks with a ledge or hook for the arrows.

It didn't work all that great, but it got me started with releases.:wink:


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

To my knowledge, the first commercially available "mechanical" release was that made by Allen Archery (circa 1978-ish). As another member stated, it was shaped like a boomerang. These had a propensity to misfire on heavy bows after a period of time (80#+).


----------

